# Has anyone tried making their own version of the jointmaker pro?



## badcrayon (Jun 1, 2013)

I love the idea of this product but I just do not have a thousand dollars to put down on this machine. I figured it might be possible to make a version using drawer slides or dovetails and sone Osage orange. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's the only person I can think of who may have.

http://woodgears.ca/index.html

And a video with all the parts you need to build one. It looks like it might a challenge.

http://www.talkfestool.com/vb/bridge-city-tool-works/2782-new-joint-maker-pro-goodies-bctw.html


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

I have not but got curious and did a google image search. A couple handmade versions show up:

https://www.google.com/search?q=jointmaker+pro&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=9dQVUsjgGOjc4APd8oHoAw&ved=0CEkQsAQ&biw=1231&bih=737


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm sorry. So sorry. Lo siento.
;-)


----------

